
I Got Covid-19 in March and Never Got Better - dsr12
https://www.autostraddle.com/the-soft-butch-that-couldnt-or-i-got-covid-19-in-march-and-never-got-better/
======
mrzool
This was a moving read. I wonder if her illness is an actual long-term
complication from COVID-19, or a preexistent condition aggravated by COVID-19,
or something completely unrelated. Anyways I’m happy she got someone taking
care of her and hope she’ll feel better soon.

~~~
foxyv
The article says it was a cardiac problem most commonly caused by viral
infection. Something that can be caused by a lot of viral illnesses. Although
for all we know COVID-19 may have a disproportionate chance of causing it.

------
IXxXI
The virus is credited with leaving scar tissue on lungs similar to asthma in
worst cases.

